# Anyone ttc naturally for a sibling after 40?



## HalcyonDaze (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello,
Just been lurking in the background of the boards and finally plucked up the courage to post!

As you can see from my signature I've had my fair share of BFNs, and although I am so lucky to have DS, never imagined I'd just have 1.

Have been ttc naturally for around 3 years since birth of DS. My DH lost faith in the ivf route and since DS was a natural BFP, he has vowed never to return to another clinic!    I suspect age is probably against me without help, but decided to have 1 more unassisted try, before I close the door on the whole thing  
Anyone else in the same/similar position or able to give me hope or successes with natural BFPs at 40+ ?


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,


My cousin' son is a product of ttc naturally thou not sure they really ttc like most of us on this forum incl  myself 
The mother was 45 when she got pregnant. the boy is now 10 years old.  But both parents have children from previous relationships, this is their  only child together. 
I guess few could get lucky - with no supplements, not even a healthy diet/lifestyle & probably not even trying as hard.  could happen but very rare.


----------



## Betty2015 (Apr 20, 2015)

Halcyon,

I have a good friend who has 2 DC conceived naturally over 40 (DD at 41 and DS at 43) no MC's and all natural.  But if I were you I would get my levels checked - AMH and FSH, along with a HSG scan (if you've not done this already).  This can provide a lot of info on your chances of conceiving naturally.

We have been TTC a sibling for my (natural) DS for nearly 3 years (we pretty much started ttc once DS was a few months old).  We haven't tried any OE IVF as (personally) I think with my levels we have as much chance as conceiving naturally as with IVF.  So we've decided not to waste time and money trying OE IVF and are going straight to DE.  Cycle scheduled for mid March


----------



## HalcyonDaze (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. I guess I knew my odds were slim, but possible. 
Best of luck with your tx and on going ttc.


----------



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

HalcyonDaze
I had first ivf at 39 and was a disaster and doctor gave very -ve feedback inspite being my amh was good. That had sent us so much -ve mood that we were so stressed and blaming ourselves. (may be i.e one of the reasons)
Later went on to have two more failed ivfs, looks like the first RE was right.
Wanted to try at serum and somehow couldnot manage time off work and got delayed. I had one clomid at serum and was planning another in Jan and my period never arrived. I was 42+ at that time. It was natural PG (for my surprise)  
I was having healthy food (but vegetarian , so hard to find daily protein recomm), find time to exercise inspite stressful work, had COQ10 , inosonitol (as suggested by serum). I also took sometimes (kale+spinach smoothie in the mornings, along with spirulina). Pregnacare, omega 3. 
I have now stopped most of them now ( not able to drink/eat much now due to nausea  , except pregnacare)

Other thing, is i had CM issues: used Conceive Plus

Wish you lots of luck
~p


----------



## HalcyonDaze (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks pdk,
Congratulations on your pregnancy, what a fabulous result. Wishing you a happy, healthy rest of your pregnancy. 
Your story gives me more hope that it isn't time to completely give up.


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

I am 40 and now 25 weeks pregnant - naturally. Had ds through Icsi and had almost given up hope when fet and clomid failed. I reckon it was preseed that worked for us. I was originally told I had blocked tubes!! Xx


----------



## HalcyonDaze (Jul 27, 2014)

Congratulations Foxglove! I conceived my son after a miscarriage following ICSI. I think ivf seems to kick start an unassisted pregnancy, as I know a few people who have got BFP after ivf. X


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Heya!

I was told many years ago that I would need donor eggs due to my low AMH.  I went against advice and tried with OE anyway.  After several treatments and a whole lot of heartache, I walked away from treatment for good.  Much like your DH, I decided I never wanted to do another tx again.  I'd had enough.  

Miraculously, I found myself naturally pregnant at the age of 38 and DD is now 27 months old.  

DH and I decided that we would try naturally for a second one without any pressure - if it worked, all well and good but if it didn't, then we have our beautiful DD and we never expected that.

On DH's birthday last year, we went away for the weekend (it was a bank holiday) and it happened to coincide with OV (I had checked using CB digital ovulation tests - the purple ones that have flashing as well as solid smileys).  I thought 'why the hell not?' and, without telling DH (due to the whole pressure thing), I decided to try the 'Sperm meets egg plan'.  As it means an awful lot of DTD, DH certainly didn't object.  I forgot for the most part but did once or twice use Conceive Plus (pre seed, individual use applicators).  It was, in all honesty, the first time I'd ever put that much effort into TTC naturally and miraculously, it worked.  That was in August and I turned 41 just a couple of months later (I'm just over 26 weeks pg now).


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, I have a naturally conceived child, 3 years old and have tried for 2 years for another, including 5 stimulated cycles, 2iui and I icsi. Zero fertilization. I will be 40 in June and although am saving for deivf I am planning a year of naturally trying using ovulation sticks, which worked for me first time. Sometimes times I think peoples expectations and all the treatment didn't help me. Now turning 40 no one expects me to have another so who knows, without all the stress what could happen. In my icsi cycle I only had 3 eggs and consultant told me I had a better chance of conceiving naturally than through ivf


----------



## Glitter (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi

As you'll see from my signature after having DE twins aged 42, I conceived naturally at 44. Unfortunately resulted in a MMC. Currently 11 weeks pregnant aged 46 and due to have first scan on Weds to see if little bean has made it this time (been too terrified before now). Both pregnancies "just happened". We weren't trying but weren't using contraception having been told with low AMH etc chances of conceiving were minimal, don't give up Halycon!

G x


----------



## Glitter (Jan 3, 2016)

PS if this pregnancy turns out to be a MMC too I think I will start using contraception again as dont think I could go through the after effects a third time. Post 45 miscarriage rates can be up to 50% so getting pregnant is tough but staying pregnant just as tough x


----------



## HalcyonDaze (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the other replies, I'm glad I'm not the only one, and that there are others with very similar experiences.
Best of luck with the pregnancy and good luck with the scan Glitter.


----------



## Rose_Roux (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm 41 and have decided to ttc naturally - am I mad?? I am extremely lucky to already have a 7 year old. I know that despite not feeling my age, being fit and healthy that my reproductive age is well into maturing should we say! However, if I don't try I will never know and will always live with the should haves. My best friend's mum had two children naturally in her early 40s and one of my bosses also had two children over 40 naturally after years of exhausting every route. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and if it doesn't happen hope I can draw some closure on what has been on my mind for some years. The chances feel very slight but I am going into it hopeful xx


----------

